# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Ç'është liria për ju?

## J@mes

Jam shume kurioz te di perkufizimin e gjithesecilit nga ju mbi lirine. 
Ky perkufizim mund te jete i vjele nga ideologjite e ndryshme politike, nga ndonje filozof i vecante, por edhe personal.

Ju lutem me thoni: c'eshte liria per ju?

----------


## engjellorja

Liria ime mbaron aty ku fillon te cenohet liria e tjetrit.
Nuk e di kush e ka thene.

----------


## Artson

*Per mua, liria eshte kufizimi i disa lirive, me qellimin e drejte per te shijuar gjithe te tjerat.


I burgosuri ka lirine e tij ne qeli po ashtu si edhe ne kemi qeline ne lirine tone. # s'ka sesi te jete.*

----------


## trucker

Per mua liria eshte mundesia qe ka individi ne nje shoqeri per tu shprehur,vepruar,menduar sic do ai por me kusht qe te mos cenoje lirine e te tjereve.

----------


## Endless

Per mua nuk ka liri apsolute,liria kudo eshte relative!Me pelqeu dhume shprehja e Artson,''I burgosuri ka lirine e tij ne qeli po ashtu si edhe ne kemi qeline ne lirine tone. # s'ka sesi te jete'' Shume bukur  e then!

----------


## Pratolini

Personalisht e mendoj lirine si aftesine e individit per te konceptuar deshirat e tij (nuk eshte e thene ti permbushi)

Eshte e rrezikshme : Masat e kalojne jeten e tyre ne nje roberi tipike sociale ku me termin konkret nenkuptohet thjesht mospasja e zinxhireve, duke harruar qe ne te njejten kohe jane pre e disa mendesive dhe konceptimeve shoqerore te detyruara.    Bota njeh shume pak njerez te lire !

----------


## e panjohura

Hm Liria?Ende nuk e njof....Kur te lirohem do jap definicionin konkret.

----------


## Anisela

*Vetevendosje!!!*

----------


## RaPSouL

Gjithcka!!!

----------


## ajzberg

Liria per mua eshte ;;qe kur nje shok apo shoqe te me ftoje per nje dreke ,une t i them jo, pa i dhene shpjegim atij ose asaj.

----------


## J@mes

Pergjigjet jane interesante, gjithsesi per ti dhene me teper ngjyre dhe mundesi qe te pergjigjeni mund ta shikoni "lirine" te ndare ne dy pjese te rendesishme.

LIRIA e MENDIMIT dhe LIRIA e VEPRIMIT
Mendoni se jane te lidhura me njera tjetren apo jo?!

Liria eshte e drejte e kujdo, 
te besoje ate qe do, 
te flase ate qe pelqen dhe 
te veproje si i vjen me mire 
mjafton te mos i bej dem kurrkujt. ( Faik Konica)

----------


## Dorontina

Liria per mu asht me vozit kerr me ndegju muzik e me mbajt kuleten e mos me pas  asnji burr ne shpi se ata po bejn zhurem ...

----------


## BekArt

> Jam shume kurioz te di perkufizimin e gjithesecilit nga ju mbi lirine. 
> Ky perkufizim mund te jete i vjele nga ideologjite e ndryshme politike, nga ndonje filozof i vecante, por edhe personal.
> 
> Ju lutem me thoni: c'eshte liria per ju?


Gjdokush e ka lirine e tije dikush ne qeli, dikush ne shtepi, dikush ne dashuri, po une mendoj se per momentin lirine me te madhe e kemi ne Forumin shqipetare, ne internet ........
Pra shprehja e lire e mendimit pa asnje paragjykim qe te be te ndihesh i lire kudo qe je, e ke qasje ne rrjet....
Sipas mendimit tim interneti eshte liria me e madhe????

----------


## Endless

^^^
Ore jam dakort me ty deri diku per lirine e fjales ne forum,po sa per ate ne paragjykohesh,mos e thuaj se ne nje forum normalisht ka shkembime opinionesh,dhe s'ka se si mos te ket paragjykime!Pastaj edhe aq liri nuk ke ketu jo,se me sa kan ve re une ketu eshe rregulli mbaje mire me moderatoret,se po krijove nje debat me ta dhe nuk u pelqeve njehere ketyre,keta te fshine postimet! :i terbuar:  Pastaj edhe ketu nuk e ke kurre lirine e fjales,gjithmone je i nenshtruar nga ideja se ca do thoj tjetri,keshtu qe shumicat i ndrydhin ndjenjat e tyre brenda vetes dhe veshin maskat e veta,secili sipas menyres tij! :shkelje syri:

----------


## ^AngeL^

> Liria per mua eshte ;;qe kur nje shok apo shoqe te me ftoje per nje dreke ,une t i them jo, pa i dhene shpjegim atij ose asaj.


sa bukur e ke thene.......... kush e ka shkruar kete ?

----------


## brandon

> Liria ime mbaron aty ku fillon te cenohet liria e tjetrit.
> Nuk e di kush e ka thene.


Immanuel Kant ( e ka thene) . Sic mund te abuzohet me shume pushtet po ashtu mund te abuzohet dhe me shume liri ( liria e fjales nga ku mund te thuren intriga ,po ashtu nga liria e shtypit).
Kemi nevoje per liri per te shmangur abuzimin e pushtetit , dhe kemi nevoje per shtet per te evituar abuzimin e lirise., pasi pa shtet " homo homini lupus"

----------


## J@mes

Lirine nuk ua solla un por e gjeta mes jush Skenderbeu
Ne do te kerkojme lirine deri ne piken e fundit te gjakut Enver Hoxha
Liria esht e juja Sal Berisha

----------


## J@mes

Kam pershtypjen se po u perkufizua Liria cfare kuptimi ka pastaj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BaBa

liria eshte nje zoge pa krahe.

----------


## ShocK

Liria .................. Shume e rendesishme per mua.

----------

